# while your waiting for the surgeon



## d0ug (Feb 24, 2014)

When the doctor tells you all the cartilage was gone in your joints, disc in spine and it is time to see a surgeon. Don’t you just wish you could go out and buy a box of cartilage?  Well maybe you can, gelatin is cartilage and the common brand is Knox.  If you remember your grandmothers bone soup she would get bones with joints and boiled them in water and vinegar. The vinegar leached out the cartilage and minerals from the bones.
  I use one table spoon of gelatin in my coffee and I have no pain in any joints at 71 years old. Doing this is a process and not a drug so it might take 3-4-5-6 months to see it working. You will probably cancel the surgeon. Then you can fire your doctor because you know more than him.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 28, 2014)

I remember when I was young women would often take Knox gelatin to grow stronger nails. Haven't heard about its use lately, but it certainly is a safe and fairly inexpensive product , thanx for the reminder.


----------



## Casper (Feb 28, 2014)

d0ug said:


> When the doctor tells you all the cartilage was gone in your joints, disc in spine and it is time to see a surgeon. Don’t you just wish you could go out and buy a box of cartilage?  Well maybe you can, gelatin is cartilage and the common brand is Knox.  If you remember your grandmothers bone soup she would get bones with joints and boiled them in water and vinegar. The vinegar leached out the cartilage and minerals from the bones.
> I use one table spoon of gelatin in my coffee and I have no pain in any joints at 71 years old. Doing this is a process and not a drug so it might take 3-4-5-6 months to see it working. You will probably cancel the surgeon. Then you can fire your doctor because you know more than him.



_*I don't know if I could drink my coffee with gelatin in it, wouldn't it thicken it and taste sticky and gluggy??
*_


----------



## Rainee (Mar 1, 2014)

Thats interesting Doug. not heard of that one.. I do know we used to drink gelatine as its called here 
to help you feel a little full and not eat too much and yes for the nails and hair.. but will look into this one ,. 
thanks for sharing.. glad your doing well at 71 with no pain.. proper job!!


----------



## Casper (Mar 7, 2014)

_*Any more news on taking gelatine?
Anyone know anything more about it yet?:anyone:

I've tried to find some info on Google and did find a couple of articles.
I'd love to give it a try if I could find out how much to take and the best way to do so.
I don't really like the idea of mixing it with a hot drink as I think it would thicken.
I was thinking maybe it could be dissolved in orange juice or some other cold drink.

I'll try anything to relieve my osteoarthritis pain as I've had it for nearly 8 years now.
Tried so many things including xrays, MRI, ultrasound, scans, cortisone injection,
remedial massage, alternative therapists, dry needling, physios etc etc.....:grrr:

I take Panadol Osteo and Panamax, can't take anti-inflammatories because of high
blood pressure and I don't really want to start on stronger pain medication if I can
help it.


*_


----------



## Gael (Mar 7, 2014)

Some helpful info from Dr. Weil:

http://www.drweil.com/drw/u/ART02862/supplements-for-bone-and-joint-health.html


----------



## d0ug (Mar 7, 2014)

My family is arthritis free now my mother in law had knee pain so bad that it was difficult to get up from sitting. My knees where always bothering me. My father in law had disc problems [sore back]
   They mix it anything hot that they drink it is relatively taste less but needs lots of stirring to mix.


----------



## Casper (Mar 7, 2014)

_*Thanks d0ug......I'll definitely give it a try.......got nothing to lose....
Did you have arthritis pain before starting this or are you taking it as
a preventative measure?

You did say 1 tablespoon in a hot drink......is that once a day?
*__*:neat:
*_


----------



## d0ug (Mar 8, 2014)

I had arthritis pain and also had an operation on the cartilage in my knee and I am 100% now


----------

